# z24 KA24E swap possibility into 89-90?



## cowsnuker (Mar 16, 2004)

A friend of mine has been given access to a '89 Hardbody, with an engine that is perfectly fine - but the shell is, well, lacking.

I did a bit of research last night on his Sentra, all of the possibilities for it... and came across the idea of putting the z24 KA24E engine into a 240sx shell. How possible is this swap, what're the differences between the present 240sx KA24E or KA24DE?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

So are you asking if you can put the Z24 into a 240sx or dose the truck have the KA24e Well as for the Z24 I have little knowledge if it will swap in I am sure that it could be done but why. As for the hardbody KA24E it will not be compatable with the 240sx, nissan in its infinite wisdom made the two so different that you would have to do a Ecu swap and use the truck manifolds and every thing and I believe the truck ka is less powerful then the 240's


----------

